
Mr. Tompkins in Wonderland: A Fictional Tale Exploring Physics (1940) [pdf] - dpflan
http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/tompkins.pdf
======
dpflan
I can see the tagline now: Follow the exploits of bank clerk Mr. C. G. H.
Tompkins in a world of fantastical fictional physics!

"Gamow's device for explaining the novel aspects of quantum physics and
relativity was to create a fictional world where the effects were magnified
enormously." [1.]

[1.] _The Constants of Nature_ \- John D. Barrow - pg. 56

[2.] George Gamow - wiki -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Gamow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Gamow)

